# If you have an alpine/la mancha cross...



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

If you have an alpine/la mancha doe cross, with ears, what are the chances of it having no ears when you breed it with another alpine buck?

Thinking about buying a goat, and wanting ears in the offspring.

Thanks!


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

I had a Boer/Lamancha doe bred to saanen buck a few years ago. She had twin doelings one with ears and one without. So I got 50/50 on ears. Lamancha ears seem to be dominant. With the doe having erect ears it may increase the chances of erect ears. My doe had elf ears. Never know until you try the breeding.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Does the doe have full-size ears, or the little elf ears? If full-size, babies will have full-size ears, if elf ears, 50/50 full-size v. elf.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Goober said:


> Does the doe have full-size ears, or the little elf ears? If full-size, babies will have full-size ears, if elf ears, 50/50 full-size v. elf.


This is pretty much accurate from what I have seen with my LaMancha mixes. So I think the genetics of it match up pretty well with the results, at least they have in my case. The LaMancha ears are dominant from what I have seen/read so if she doesn't have LaMancha ears you won't get them in her babies if she is bread to an Alpine.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, she looks like a full-blooded alpine. I would not have known if the owners did not tell me.


----------

